# Accountants- They are supposed to SAVE you money!



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

The Lawyers that formed my Company have been doing my accounts for the last six years.
They have charged me 12000bht for that, and presented me each year with a Tax bill for about 10000bht.
This year they decided to increase the Accountants fee to 15000bht. When I complained they said it was due to them having to do more work these days......

I took my business away, and found a good Accountant not far away. He charged me 10000bht to do my accounts and apart from a bit of VAT, I was asked to pay nothing more! No Tax whatever!!!
I queried this and he told me that there were two ways of presenting my business activities. Both perfectly kosher. One made me liable to annual tax of 10000bht.
The other, NOTHING. No tax at all!
*SO, I have been paying 10000bht a year for the last six years, when I simply didn't have to. Lovely innit?*


----------



## robby nz (Apr 27, 2009)

Now you know the difference between a lawyer and an an accountant: 15kb per year


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

robby nz said:


> Now you know the difference between a lawyer and an an accountant: 15kb per year


Naw Rob, the Lawyer didn't do me Accounts. An Accountant who worked for him did.....


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

King Silk said:


> Naw Rob, the Lawyer didn't do me Accounts. An Accountant who worked for him did.....



Silk,

An accountant [working for the lawyer] probably DID do your taxes but that lawyer is going to 'pad' that bill with his own fees - even if he did little more than quickly review the data. Keep in mind the accountant works for the lawyer so that's who HE has to keep happy. A lawyers' first duty is for his own care and feeding and he wants you to think he's indispensable. If you have a legal problem go to an attorney [carefully] if you need an accountant go to an accountant and if you need a vet don't go to either a lawyer or an accountant! Go to a vet. 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> Silk,
> 
> An accountant [working for the lawyer] probably DID do your taxes but that lawyer is going to 'pad' that bill with his own fees - even if he did little more than quickly review the data. Keep in mind the accountant works for the lawyer so that's who HE has to keep happy. A lawyers' first duty is for his own care and feeding and he wants you to think he's indispensable. If you have a legal problem go to an attorney [carefully] if you need an accountant go to an accountant and if you need a vet don't go to either a lawyer or an accountant! Go to a vet.
> 
> Serendipity2


And where should I go for a.......you know what S2?:eyebrows:


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

King Silk said:


> And where should I go for a.......you know what S2?:eyebrows:


I'd say Pattaya, but you're already there!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

King Silk said:


> And where should I go for a.......you know what S2?:eyebrows:



Silk,

THAT'S an easy one... You go to a person who does "you know what" of course! I've got to admit, some do "you know what" a LOT better than others so you need a specialist - to do "you know what" - to YOUR specific needs. 

Serendipitously, Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Serendipity2 said:


> Silk,
> 
> THAT'S an easy one... You go to a person who does "you know what" of course! I've got to admit, some do "you know what" a LOT better than others so you need a specialist - to do "you know what" - to YOUR specific needs.
> 
> Serendipitously, Serendipity2


And what pray, are YOUR 'Specific' needs dear S2?


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

King Silk said:


> And what pray, are YOUR 'Specific' needs dear S2?



Silk,

That's an easy one! Pretty young ladies with the urge to merge! 

Serendipity2


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Filth! I hate FILTH!!! UGH......


----------

